# Komodo 7w Heat Mat



## chrisbennett88888 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, 

I have a Komodo 7w Heat Mat in my wooden viv for my leo. I also have a Habistat Thermostat. The mat never gets up to tempreture. 

Is this because it is such a low wattage or do you think it is faulty?

Also doe it make a difference if it is on a 4 way extension instead of staight to the mains?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Have you put anything between the mat and the viv floor? They give off heat on both sides so the wood maybe absorbing a lot of the heat. Try putting a polystrene tile or something similar between the mat and viv floor : victory:


----------



## chrisbennett88888 (Jan 13, 2008)

Currently there is nothing between the heat mat and the viv floor. Would this really make that much difference?


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

It does help make it more efficient. What type of substrate are you using and how thick a layer is it? Have you tried the mat without a thermostat at all? What temps have you been getting and what type of thermometer are you using to measure them?


----------



## chrisbennett88888 (Jan 13, 2008)

The mat without the stat doesnt get warm enough either.

We are using repticarpet. Its not very thick.


----------



## chrisbennett88888 (Jan 13, 2008)

Does anyone know of any issues with using repticarpet and a heat mat?

Also is there anything else that can be used instead of polystrene to reflect heat back into the tank instead of being absorbed by the viv.

Under the heat hat gets very warm. Is there a right and wrong way round?


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

7 watts is quite low.....but then that is relative depending on the size of the viv, the ambient outside temperature, the amount of viv insulation, and the main viv-body temp you are trying to obtain.

I'm not familiar with komodo heat-mats, but I guess they are the same basic idea as most others.

Securely tape baking foil to the back of the heat-mat (I tend to set mine to have the side with the copper tracks being the heat surface, but it make little difference).
Then back the foil with polystyrene.

I guess that you have the heat-mat inside the viv (as it is a wooden viv). I place all my heat mats outside the viv, but I use glass or mesh vivs anyway. You can't do that with a wooden viv.

The Thermostat......often thermostats are not set-up correctly, and that will result in worng temperatures (eg the probe being too close and never letting the heat-mat get to any decent operating temp).
But, you say that you've tried it without a thermostat.

The other thing that should be checked as a matter of safety is the 4-gang socket........ there is always a possibility that the plug is not sitting tight with the socket contacts (cheapo extension cables can be like that).
That will cause some arching........there may be a smell of ozone, and that arching could be poised to be a fire-hazard.

Having a 4-gang socket is not going to be a problem in itself, but if it is a duff one then it needs checking as a matter of normal viv safety.

I have seen some pretty appaling safety neglect with some set-ups.....a fuse nor a thermostat will guard against an arching electrical contact.

ian


----------

